# Latest Wheel Designs from BBS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out four new wheel offerings from our favorite German wheel manufacturer.
* Full Story *


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

*Re: Latest Wheel Designs from BBS ([email protected])*

CM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Black CH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redneckdzl (Jun 26, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Latest Wheel Designs from BBS ([email protected])*

The racing evolution and black CH are great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Latest Wheel Designs from BBS ([email protected])*

When will these wheels be available?







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## gogooopp00 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Latest Wheel Designs from BBS (RED WHIP)*

They are great.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Latest Wheel Designs from BBS (RED WHIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED WHIP* »_
When will these wheels be available?







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif









x2


----------



## thedutch (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Latest Wheel Designs from BBS (michaelmark5)*

eh, i dont see whats great about them. they look to stock for my taste


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Latest Wheel Designs from BBS ([email protected])*

I wouldn't mind a set of the CMs on my car, but knowing BBS, I bet they will cost a bit too much for my wallet


----------



## BMP2Ov (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Latest Wheel Designs from BBS (PerL)*

racing evolution http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Latest Wheel Designs from BBS (thedutch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedutch* »_eh, i dont see whats great about them. they look to stock for my taste

True but they still look tight.








Bump for availability


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

CH Black FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

